# homade tail detangler



## dinglehead (Nov 16, 2007)

does anyone have a recipe that works


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

lol. all i have is mixing a little bit of conditioner with water. *shrug* it works pretty good.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^^ thats what i do too  does the trick


----------



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

I just use loreal kids detantler - it works well and smells like pears!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I just usually go bare handed a hair at a time. Takes a while, but very worth it. 

If I do use a product, it is baby oil, or like mentioned, kids detangler.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

if the tail is really tangled you can use oil, such as cooking oil, any type, just takes a bit of effort to get it all out when your done lol.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I wonder if Pam would work (non-stick cooking spray) Hmm something to try next time Vida has dreadlocks.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

^^^ hahah dreadlock thats funny


----------



## Tasha'shuman (Mar 4, 2008)

The only thing that I've found that works for me is mane & tails detangler spray. I once had a mare with a thin tale were I was able to use no more tangles by Johnson & Johnson or the store's genaric equivalent. But it won't work for Tasha - it's too thick


----------



## bakersuzie (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought this was crazy when i first heard it but it WORKS....WD-40. I spray it on the knot and it works wonders.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Yep! WD-40 will do it!!  I had to use it on my daughter's hair ( she dreadlocked at the base of her neck) :roll: Curly hair & an 11yr old :roll: I coulda killed her.. lol ANY-Whoooo It'll work!


----------



## MistyAcres (Feb 29, 2008)

IWe have used Aussie 3 minute miracle.
Have not tried PAM on the hair, but it does great on the hooves for show days (apply once the paint has dried. Keeps the dirt from sticking).


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*detangler*

Vida You remember to be at the side of vida when you start spraying that pam as she will think its a snake then you will think you got hit by a truck , Them rear feet sure pack a jolt to the mid section when they do it FROM EXPERIENCE but not with pam


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Conditioner n water


----------



## LolaBlue (Mar 24, 2008)

I use coconut oil or olive oil. I've used baby oil in the past, but it doesn't moisturize like these do. I do that once a week, and then throughout the week I just spray w/ watered down conditioner.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yummy, coconut oil. Must make the horses smell yummy!


----------



## LolaBlue (Mar 24, 2008)

well it does smell good! and you know it makes a great deep conditioner for my hair, so I figured it would work well for the horses


----------



## Just Another Barn Bum (May 2, 2008)

Ok, I know this sounds crazy, (it probably is!) but it's worked really well. :lol: In a spray-bottle, mix equal parts water, white vinegar, and conditioner. Shake well, spray on tail, and brush out as gently but efficiently as possible. I've started doing this every other day on my horse's tail, and it's working nicely. (Though the regular brushing probably has a lot to do with it)

This was a recipe from this month's Horse & Rider magazine.


----------



## Navaho08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey guys thought I would share this tip. an elderly fellow had 2 black morgans i used to go over there all the time drink lemonade and groom their horses. 
He used Listerine mouthwash,, becuase it smells good i guess... he never did tell me why mouthwash, 
second ingredient baby oil!!!

He used it on his horses everday when he groomed them, its equl parts oil and mouth wash i used it on one of my horses who was scratching his tail on the fences, this stuff actually worked... the flys also dident bother him....


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

Baby oil works great, plus leaves a nice shine and smell.


----------



## LuvMyPaint (Apr 26, 2008)

Great tips everyone!!! I've been using watered down conditioner to save money and I was a bit worried it might hurt them... but now I feel a whole lot better!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ooh, nice ideas!!  I should try some of them!


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Someone mentioned listerene and wasn't sure why it had been suggested. The alcohol in it kills some bacteria/fungus and helps clear up skin issues at the base of the tail/mane. It doens't condition the hair, just solves the germy problem where the hair grows.


----------

